# Face Markings Contest--Ends June 25



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

This is Annie. I love how she has a black spot in the middle of her white blaze. Plus she is making a funny face.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Yay, another contest! 

This is Moonie and her.. well, moon XD


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Newter and his lightning bolt!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's my newest addition (no name yet) a few hours after she was born.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

This is my horse Copper.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Apache's funky Blaze.


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

The winner is Newter posted by BarrelBunny


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay!!  thanks!!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/34674/album/6-30-12-4474/img-1727-30674/[IMG]

[IMG]http://www.horseforum.com/members/34674/album/6-30-12-4474/img-1660-30660/[IMG]

This is gypsy aka [FHG a mardi GRAS girl born of mardi GRAS complete with mask, lol ;-)]


----------

